# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Los regantes reclaman un modelo de gestión del agua que garantice la unidad en la cuenca

## Embalses

*Los regantes reclaman un modelo de gestión del agua que garantice la unidad en la cuenca*

 								La consejera de Medio Ambiente pide aportaciones para el Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua
 								El Día | Actualizado 13.11.2008 - 05:01 							




  								La Asociación de Comunidades de Regantes de Andalucía (Feragua) ha pedido a la Junta de Andalucía cambiar el modelo hidráulico planteado en el borrador del Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua para garantizar el principio de unidad en la cuenca del Guadalquivir. El representante de Feragua y presidente de la Federación Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes de España (Fenacore), Andrés del Campo, ha participado en una jornada para informar sobre ese acuerdo, a la que ha asistido la consejera de Medio Ambiente, Cinta Castillo. En esta cita, la consejera ha presentado el documento base del Consejo Andaluz del Agua y ha manifestado su deseo de que sea "enriquecido" a través de las opiniones, críticas y propuestas de los ciudadanos. 

Los retos principales que ha anunciado son la garantía en el suministro del agua para la ciudadanía porque "es un factor limitado para algunos andaluces pero no puede ser limitativo para su desarrollo". También ha recordado la propuesta de creación del Banco Público del Agua y ha resaltado la atención a las situaciones de sequía y la reasignación de los nuevos usos. El impulso a la modernización de los regadíos, "a los que se destina el 80% del agua que se consume en Andalucía", ha sido otro de los temas tratados y ha manifestado que el ahorro pasará por la "plena tecnificación de los sistemas de regadío para el año 2015". 

Sin embargo, Feragua ha expuesto sus dudas, ya que considera que el principio de unidad de cuenca "no quedará preservado si se mantienen las direcciones provinciales que ahora mismo ya funcionan en las cuencas litorales bajo la responsabilidad de los delegados provinciales de Medio Ambiente", subrayó del Campo.

http://www.eldiadecordoba.es/article...la/cuenca.html

----------

